# 3/3/08 - Hudson Artist Wins Ohio Wetlands Stamp Competition With Rendition Of Common



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The artwork of a pair of common goldeneye by Hudson native Joel Rogers won first place in this year?s Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp Design Competition, sponsored by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Rogers? painting will appear on the Ohio wetlands stamp issued in fall of 2009.

More...


----------

